# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Arthrose Groer Zeh

## onefinger

Moin, ich habe eine fette Arthrose am Grozehgrundgelenk (Hallux Rigidus). Nach diversen konservativen Behandlungen scheint es so, als wre die Versteifung des Gelenks  in Krze unumgnglich. Nach Meinung meiner rztin wren nach einer erfolgreichen OP alle mglichen Sportarten wieder schmerzfrei mglich. Zum Windsurfen konnte sie nichts sagen, kennt die Bewegungsablufe nicht.
Hat jemand diesbezgliche Erfahrungen oder kennt jemanden?

Es wre fr mich frchterlich, wenn ich nur noch vom Strand zuschauen knnte...
Gru

----------


## surf_40

Immer locker bleiben. Hatte auch schon diverse Problem mit den Fen:

- Knchel gebrochen und Metall versteift
- Distorsion (wei keiner was das war)
- Gicht und/oder Arthrose im Grozehengelenk (hierbei war ein Verband, der das Gelenk stilllegt, die beste Therapie und hat Surfen mit geringen Einschrnkungen mglich gemacht)

Macht alles nichts ist nur alles rgerlich, wenn man die Schlaufen nicht mehr automatisch findet und mit dem Groen Zeh dagegen donnert. Ich springen inzwischen nicht mehr, gehe aber bei allen Bedingungen raus (Trami mit 8 Bft und Schotterpiste).

Lass dich nicht verckt machen, insbesondere im Internet gibts immer Verrckte, die alles Schlimmer erlebt haben (wollen).

Ach ja, einen operierten Bandscheibenvorfall hab ich auch noch und das schon seit zwei Jahrzehnten.

Im schlimsten Fall musst du etwas krzer treten (Wellen abreiten statt springen etc.), dann wirst du noch viel Spa haben . . .

----------


## Tinchen81

Ich denke auch, das beste fr den Krper ist es, sich nicht kaputt zu schonen. Also bleibe schn dabei und alles wird gut!!!
Tinchen

----------


## t.t.m.

wenn es nur der Zeh ist, dann msste es eigentlich gehen

----------


## Wiry

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass Hyaluronsure dagegen hilft.

----------

